# Uso de "Seu José" em português europeu



## Marcela Monteiro

Boa noite,

faço pesquisa de léxico no meu projeto de mestrado e gostaria de saber de portugueses nativos se é comum utilizar " seu" como corruptela de " senhor", como em "Seu José" em vez de "Senhor José". Se sim, em quais contextos?


Grata,


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

'Já agora, a redução usada em Portugal é *Sô* e não *Seu* (Sô Zé, Sô Doutor, etc.)'

Peguei esse excerto daqui seu /senhor.

Mas vamos aguardar as respostas dos membros portugueses.


----------



## Carfer

Marcela Monteiro said:


> Boa noite,
> 
> faço pesquisa de léxico no meu projeto de mestrado e gostaria de saber de portugueses nativos se é comum utilizar " seu" como corruptela de " senhor", como em "Seu José" em vez de "Senhor José". Se sim, em quais contextos?
> 
> 
> Grata,


_'Seu_', realmente, não. '_Sô_', em linguagem popular, sim.


----------



## pfaa09

Cá para o Norte de Portugal é mais "Se".
O "Se" doutor já sabe alguma coisa?


----------



## gato radioso

Isto não tem nada a ver com o "seu" em frases como:
"Seu tolo, cala-te"
"Seu manganao, há séculos que não o via"?


----------



## Marcela Monteiro

Carfer said:


> _'Seu_', realmente, não. '_Sô_', em linguagem popular, sim.


Interessante... Então eu poderia, em contexto informal, chamar uma pessoa de Sô João, mas Seu João soaria estranho ou deixaria claro que se trata de um brasileiro falando?



gato radioso said:


> Isto não tem nada a ver com o "seu" em frases como:
> "Seu tolo, cala-te"
> "Seu manganao, há séculos que não o via"?



Olá! Na verdade, me refiro apenas a tratamento de senhor como título: Senhor Fulano.
Obrigada pela resposta!



pfaa09 said:


> Cá para o Norte de Portugal é mais "Se".
> O "Se" doutor já sabe alguma coisa?



Mas o uso do Seu (seo tbm) nesse contexto seria aceitável ou ficaria claro que não se trata de um português falando?
Muito obrigada pela resposta!!



Marcio_Osorio said:


> 'Já agora, a redução usada em Portugal é *Sô* e não *Seu* (Sô Zé, Sô Doutor, etc.)'
> 
> Peguei esse excerto daqui seu /senhor.
> 
> Mas vamos aguardar as respostas dos membros portugueses.



Acho que no Brasil também pode haver essa possibilidade, mas talvez com menos frequência do que o "seu", não acha?
Muito obrigada pelo link e pela resposta!!


----------



## Carfer

Marcela Monteiro said:


> Interessante... Então eu poderia, em contexto informal, chamar uma pessoa de Sô João, mas Seu João soaria estranho ou deixaria claro que se trata de um brasileiro falando?



_'Seu João_' faz presumir que quem fala é brasileiro. _'Sô João', _como disse, só em linguagem popular, o que exclui contextos formais e restringe o uso às camadas socialmente mais humildes.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Marcela Monteiro said:


> Acho que no Brasil também pode haver essa possibilidade, mas talvez com menos frequência do que o "seu", não acha?[...]


Não me lembro de ter ouvido 'Sô' na região em que moro e da qual não tenho me afastado, nestes últimos 51 anos, por mais de 285km (Recife--Natal).

—Mas ó *sô* João, disse o Manel da Idanha, já agora, faça favor, não deixe ir a gente embora, sem nos explicar uma cousa. (Texto castiçamente português)


----------



## pfaa09

Marcela Monteiro said:


> Mas o uso do Seu (seo tbm) nesse contexto seria aceitável ou ficaria claro que não se trata de um português falando?
> Muito obrigada pela resposta!!


Em Portugal nunca ouvi ninguém dizer "Seu" no lugar de "Sr.", "Sô" ou "Se".
Só mesmo nas telenovelas brasileiras. E esse termo não "pegou" por cá, conforme aconteceu com muitos outros.

Nota: O Uso do "Sô" ou "Se", dá-se apenas na fala, nas famosas omissões de letras muito comuns na nossa língua.


----------



## Tony100000

Eu cá nunca apanhei o _vírus_ do "sô". Soa muito a linguagem de pessoal mais velho.


----------



## guihenning

gato radioso said:


> Isto não tem nada a ver com o "seu" em frases como:
> "Seu tolo, cala-te"
> "Seu manganao, há séculos que não o via"?


Tem sim.


----------



## Codinome Shlomo

gato radioso said:


> Isto não tem nada a ver com o "seu" em frases como:
> "Seu tolo, cala-te"
> "Seu manganao, há séculos que não o via"?



Tem que ver se os portugueses também usam o "seu" dessa maneira. Se usam, então este "seu" não tem a mesma origem que o "seu" de "senhor".


----------



## guihenning

Usam sim, mas o 'seu' é uma ironia a 'senhor' (e também sua abreviação, neste caso). Lá, o 'seu' fica reservado à injúria, aqui não.

P.S aqui também há 'sô', mas é bastante informal e raro. «_Que horas o sô doutô chega?_»


----------



## Carfer

Codinome Shlomo said:


> Tem que ver se os portugueses também usam o "seu" dessa maneira. Se usam, então este "seu" não tem a mesma origem que o "seu" de "senhor".



Parece que os entendidos dizem que sim, que tem, o que dá razão ao guihenning,  mas, se assim for, nesse caso há muito que se desligou do significado original e, aliás, hoje também não comporta nenhuma ironia. Posso dizer '_seu tolo!_' ou '_seu palerma!_' a uma criança pequena, a quem, obviamente, não faria qualquer sentido tratar por _'senhor_', deixando já de parte o ridículo que seria chamar-lhe _'senhor tolo!'_ ou _'senhor palerma!'_ .


----------



## guihenning

Sim, aqui também já não tem qualquer ligação com 'senhor' _de facto_. As pessoas sequer sabem dessa etimologia, por assim dizer. Mas como é isso o que dizem os entendidos, eu pus aí em cima para justificar o valor que teve a expressão em apreço e como é algo mais velho que andar para a frente, serve tanto para nós quanto para vocês.
Inclusive, ainda hoje vejo que em alguns contextos vocês usam 'senhor' com algum tom que me parece pejorativo… e isso nós sequer mantivemos, embora no passado sabe-se que era bem mais comum também aqui.


----------



## Carfer

guihenning said:


> Inclusive, ainda hoje vejo que em alguns contextos vocês usam 'senhor' com algum tom que me parece pejorativo… e isso nós sequer mantivemos, embora no passado sabe-se que era bem mais comum também aqui.



Sim, é verdade, se bem que não se trate de um uso circunscrito a _'senhor_' mas antes do recurso a um formalismo excessivo e deslocado para marcar distância ao censurar alguém (por exemplo, dizer a um subordinado que habitualmente se trata com familiaridade: '_O senhor não sabe que não pode fazer isso?_') ou para se referir a outrem de forma depreciativa ('_Esse senhor é um canalha!_'). Na verdade, tanto pode suceder com '_senho_r' como com '_você_' ou, no limite, até com outra forma de tratamento ainda mais formal ('_Vossa Excelência acha-se muito importante. Não queria mais nada, não?_').


----------



## metaphrastes

guihenning said:


> Usam sim, mas o 'seu' é uma ironia a 'senhor'


Não me parece que seja assim, por uma simples razão: como invectiva, também se usa o "seu" no feminino: _sua tonta, sua irresponsável, sua linguareira, &c. _Ao passo que não há qualquer registo do uso de _sua _em vez de _senhora, _de que eu tenha conhecimento. Penso que, no caso de "seu", será uma coincidência fonética que pode, no entanto, ser interpretada circunstancialmente como ironia.

EDIÇÃO: não tinha lido todo o fio, e não levei em conta que alguns entendidos, como afirmado, suportam esta origem para o uso de "seu" em invectivas. Neste caso, o uso da forma feminina seria uma derivação interessantíssima, por equívoco - isto é, a origem da expressão estava de tal modo esquecida e ignorada, que foi interpretada como pronome possessivo e flexionada em conformidade, em género e número: _seu tonto, sua tonta, seus tontos, suas tontas_.


----------



## metaphrastes

@Marcela Monteiro: não sei se é de algum interesse para o seu projecto, mas lembro-me que na infância (no Brasil), usava-se o tratamento "seu" quando uma criança ia referir-se a alguém mais velho, de nível social inferior. Seria considerado rude chamar a pessoa pelo nome, apenas, porque podia ser um pai ou mãe de família ou, mesmo que não o fosse, teria idade para ser pai daquela criança. Por outro lado, o tratamento "senhor" soaria excessivamente formal, neste contexto, quando se podia tratar dalguém com quem se tivesse alguma familiaridade por relações de vizinhança ou por fazerem parte da família (no sentido alargado) enquanto criados.

Assim, o tratamento seria "seu António", "seu Domingos", &c e, para senhoras, "dona Maria", "dona Helena", &c. Curiosamente, o tratamento "Dom" caiu em desuso, sendo conotado apenas com a monarquia, aristocracia e hierarquia eclesial, ao passo que "Dona" não saiu do uso popular.

Neste sentido de familiaridade, "seu" lembra-me o tratamento, muito usado em Portugal, de tratar pessoas mais velhas por "tio": "tio António", "tia Maria", &c. Por um lado, marca-se a diferença de gerações, evitando o _tu lá, tu cá. _Por outro lado, estabelece-se uma relação de familiaridade e proximidade afectiva, mesmo na ausência de qualquer parentesco de sangue. Dependendo da região (e provavelmente da educação familiar), esta forma de tratamento nem sempre é bem vista, justamente pelo carácter de familiaridade: _"Com que então, tinha um sobrinho e não sabia!"  _pode ser a reacção de alguns.


----------



## Carfer

metaphrastes said:


> não levei em conta que alguns entendidos, como afirmado, suportam esta origem para o uso de "seu" em invectivas.



Até hoje, também estava convencido de que não tinha, pelas razões que aponta, mas encontrei isto A classificação de seu   em «seu preguiçoso» - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa



metaphrastes said:


> @Marcela Monteiro: Neste sentido de familiaridade, "seu" lembra-me o tratamento, muito usado em Portugal, de tratar pessoas mais velhas por "tio": "tio António", "tia Maria", &c. Por um lado, marca-se a diferença de gerações, evitando o _tu lá, tu cá. _Por outro lado, estabelece-se uma relação de familiaridade e proximidade afectiva, mesmo na ausência de qualquer parentesco de sangue. Dependendo da região (e provavelmente da educação familiar), esta forma de tratamento nem sempre é bem vista, justamente pelo carácter de familiaridade: _"Com que então, tinha um sobrinho e não sabia!"  _pode ser a reacção de alguns.



De facto. Aliás, o uso de '_ti_' e '_sô_' ocorre nos mesmos grupos sociais: entre os rurais e na camada mais humilde da população urbana.


----------



## pfaa09

No nome artístico de Jorge Mário da Silva "Seu Jorge" o "Seu" significa "Vosso/De vocês" ou "Senhor" Jorge?


----------



## gato radioso

De facto, nós em castelhano temos esse mesmo termo "so" e que é um intensificador quando se chama alguém de forma despectiva ou autoritária:

_-¡So sinvergüenza, ojalá acabes en la cárcel!
-¡So idiota, el perro podría haber escapado!
_
Para mim é exactamente igual que dizer "_grandísimo": "¡Grandísimo sinvergüenza! ¡Grandísimo idiota!". _É claro que a pessoa a quem falamos assim pode sentir-se ofendida, pois é um registo rude que exprime muita irritação.
Sendo uma forma muito coloquial, as pessoas o dizem espontáneamente, sim reflectir muito sobre o origem do termo. Se consultássemos alguma gramática veriamos que é uma evolução do termo "_señor"_ que foi tomando, em certos contextos onde o tratamento soava ridículo ou sarcástico, um significado pejorativo até chegar a ser quase insulto.
Parece então, que uma forma tão coloquial e própria da lingua falada teve um origem e evolução semelhante em ambas línguas ibéricas.


----------



## metaphrastes

pfaa09 said:


> No nome artístico de Jorge Mário da Silva "Seu Jorge" o "Seu" significa "Vosso/De vocês" ou "Senhor" Jorge?


Não conheço o artista em causa, mas diria que certamente significa "Senhor" Jorge.
É relativamente comum, no caso de cantoras de samba, nascidas e criadas na favela e respeitadas na comunidade, serem chamadas "Dona". Por exemplo, Dona Ivone Lara ou Dona Zica (que não é conhecida como artista mas antes por ser mulher do Mestre Cartola, e habitante do Morro da Mangueira).
Ou seja, o mesmo tratamento usado em sua comunidade veio a se tornar uma forma de tratamento habitual no mercado discográfico, imprensa, &c. Talvez seja o mesmo caso com Seu Jorge.


----------



## Guigo

É mesmo Senhor Jorge. Parece que o tratamento "Seu" veio de uma brincadeira, por causa da maneira empertigada, elegante, como se apresentava.


----------



## guihenning

metaphrastes said:


> Não me parece que seja assim, por uma simples razão: como invectiva, também se usa o "seu" no feminino: _sua tonta, sua irresponsável, sua linguareira, &c. _Ao passo que não há qualquer registo do uso de _sua _em vez de _senhora, _de que eu tenha conhecimento. Penso que, no caso de "seu", será uma coincidência fonética que pode, no entanto, ser interpretada circunstancialmente como ironia.
> 
> EDIÇÃO: não tinha lido todo o fio, e não levei em conta que alguns entendidos, como afirmado, suportam esta origem para o uso de "seu" em invectivas. Neste caso, o uso da forma feminina seria uma derivação interessantíssima, por equívoco - isto é, a origem da expressão estava de tal modo esquecida e ignorada, que foi interpretada como pronome possessivo e flexionada em conformidade, em género e número: _seu tonto, sua tonta, seus tontos, suas tontas_.


Na verdade, nunca vi outro entendido do assunto atribuir outra origem que não essa. Em todos os lugares afirma-se categoricamente que 'seu' vem de 'senhor'. As informações que destoam são justamente como surgiu isso. Novamente, é algo tão antigo e cuja documentação é tão difícil que fica quase sempre na especulação, porém, o argumento de ser uma ironia a 'senhor' é bastante plausível porque é uma palavra que ao longo da história moderna da língua passou por uma série de estágios em que ora era 'ok', ora poderia ser depreciativa. E ainda hoje há uma série de contextos em que, sim, é depreciativa ou irônica. E também não acho que a presença de «seu» 'flexionado' no feminino refute a origem principal do vocábulo, inclusive estou com você no que diz respeito a "._..isto é, a origem da expressão estava de tal modo esquecida e ignorada, que foi interpretada como pronome possessivo e flexionada em conformidade_". Ainda assim, interessantemente a forma 'seu' é relativamente moderna no português do Brasil, pelo menos. Até há não muito grafava-se 'seo', justamente para que não houvesse convulsão com o possessivo, pelo menos na grafia, já que a pronúncia é idêntica. Só o feminino que sempre foi 'sua', o que por si só já é interessantíssimo e eu nem consigo achar formas para tentar explicá-lo.


----------



## metaphrastes

Bem, da próxima vez que alguma menina ou rapariga fizer uma asneira, já sei que a tenho de chamar _dona tonta_, e não _sua tonta. _Até nem soa mal...


----------



## pfaa09

metaphrastes said:


> Não conheço o artista em causa


Aconselho vivamente a ouvi-lo cantar.
Dos melhores timbres de voz que já ouvi. Vale mesmo a pena


----------



## xiskxisk

pfaa09 said:


> Cá para o Norte de Portugal é mais "Se".
> O "Se" doutor já sabe alguma coisa?


Isso parece do sul.

Oh sê José, ê nã lhe disse pa nã dá má nada? Ma você nã me ôve…


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

guihenning said:


> [...] Até há não muito grafava-se 'seo', justamente para que não houvesse convulsão com o possessivo, pelo menos na grafia[...]


Acho que aqui você quis dizer 'confusão', não?


----------



## guihenning

Parece que sim, é que às vezes há um simples errinho de digitação e o Mac se encarrega de encontrar alguma palavra próxima, deve ser o que tenha acontecido aqui. Obrigado.


----------

